# Thanks for the new bucket!



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

After attending my first meeting I wanted to give a quick thanks for everyone who donated some plants to me. I know have a bucket with various plants in them. Sadly I can't identify them but I'm trying to keep them alive by looking for sunny places in my house. In the summer it always seems so bright but now it seems like the sun never hits my house. I was going to put the bucket outside during the day but I figured the plants won't like the cold weather. I did pick up some nice tips at the meeting and almost made my own diy co2 mechanism ... until I learned more about explosions and leaks into the tank. I need to start over again and get some more parts before going forward.

Still not sure if I will catch on with growing live plants but I'm giving it a try for now.

Matt


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Matt,

Why the plants in buckets? If you need any help or some advice just letme know...

Rgds,
Pedro


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

milalic said:


> Matt,
> 
> Why the plants in buckets? If you need any help or some advice just letme know...
> 
> ...


Well, mostly because I just started and I don't have any tanks setup for plants yet. My main tank is a 29g kit and it just has the default 20w light that came with it. I'm using a think gravel layer for substrate and I don't have co2 (but I'm looking at the diy stuff). I also have a small 5g kit but that is in process of being setup for fish and has stock lighting and gravel.

I actually think the clippings I have will survive better in the bucket with sunlight then in my tank. So far the plants in the bucket all appear fine but the few I tried to transfer to a tank are a bit weak looking.

I hope to shop for a new light soon and then things may change. The problem is that I think I will also need a new hood arrangement with my new light.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Matt:

Lessee. I gave you chain sword that is Echinodorus brasilensis. And a stem plant with light green, round leaves--Baby's Tears or Micranthemoides umbrosum. I think.

And the stem plant with pointed leaves that grow in a rosette, that was stargrass or Eichhornia diversifolia. Did I give you giant hairgrass? That one was a Eleocharis species but I'm not sure which one.

I did DIY CO2 for YEARS and never had an explosion. Worst thing that happened when it leaked was no CO2 got into the tank; it all went into the living room. Eventually I did add a check valve, they cost about $2 at Petsmart.

The plants might appear weak-looking until they get used to their new home. They might grow slightly different for you than they did for me. I think you would do better to let the plants float in your tank than in the bucket.

Check out AHSupply.com for replacement lights. Maybe you don't need a new hood. Kim is very helpful, call him on the phone (Kim is a guy) and say we sent you.

If you PM me your address, I will send you some Java fern and moss. Sorry, forgot that you wanted some of that.

Cheryl


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Cheryl. I was close to trying a co2 reactor but after seeing the article at this link http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html I wanted to redesign it. One item is the check valve. There are some great points in this article. Only item I'm debating on is the diffusing method. First thing I need to do is get more juice or gatorade bottles and drink them.

I think the lights might be a better thing to upgrade first though so I'm still a long way off. I've looked at AH supply and am still working out some details. Switching to one of their kits (with a diy hood) would pretty much remove my entire hood from my tank and I'm not sure that would work yet. I need to do more research. I have several posts on the subject right now.

In the meantime I have some experiments going with the buckets and some bowls. Only challenge is trying to keep the house from looking like a warehouse. It's times like this that I miss not have a basement.

Matt


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I can get the little glass diffuser for around $12.00 if you guys are interested.
Regarding the lights, check AH supply fot them. You might be able to retro fit your current strip light witn one of the kits. Instructions are sent with them and Kim is very helpful. Also, If you need any help shoot me and e-mail...dop you want a low light, medium light or high light tank?

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Pedro,

Which glass diffuser are you talking about? Can you show a picture of it?

--Nikolay


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Price is around $9.90 each. It will take like a 7 days to get here...


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

err...if you guys want diffusers like that i can get them for $5 each. Not to undercut pedro or whatever..but i am not a business.. just helping fellow hobbist out..


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

That is an excellent price. I was just putting the price that I get them...
I will definitively pm you


----------

